# My Maverick ET-732 BBQ probe freaked out



## teebob2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all - I've used my ET-732 a couple times with no problems.  When I plugged in the BBQ (probe 2) sensor this morning, it registered 145F.  I plugged/unplugged it several times to make sure it was seated all the way in and got the same thing.  I plugged the BBQ probe into the food (probe 1) side, and it came up the same.  If I left it in a few minutes, it would fluctuate between roughly 145 and 150.  I cycled the power on and off, toggled F and C, and reseated the batteries as well.  Same thing.

I then plugged the food probe in and it registered the correct room temp.  I took the unit outside and again the food probe read the correct temp (57F), and the BBQ probe was still way high.  I switched the sides and it did the same thing, food probe correct, BBQ probe not.

I fired up my WSM and put both probes inside.  As the temp climbed, the food probe shot up, and the BBQ probe climbed as well, but more slowly.  Eventually they both settled in around 250.  I left them in for about an hour and then removed them, and the BBQ probe then exactly matched the food probe returning to the ambient air temp.  It seems to be OK now, I'm using it for a pork loin "as we speak".

Has anyone else experienced this phenomenon with this unit or have any idea what caused it?  Do I have a bum unit?

Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't get them wet when you wash them.(I use a 10% bleach to water spray to clean them)

 you might have got water in the probe and once it dried out it started registering accurately again

just a guess on my part but they're the best out there for the price


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

No water involved, I thought of that.  (Unless my wife soaked it and I didn't know about it??  That WOULD explain that particular behavior.)  Aside from this one weird thing, I love it so far.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 1, 2011)

Wife's have been known to play with mens toys so.ask her nicely, other then that if its working fine now don't worry about it . and do a quick boil and freeze check on it ....I bet it's good to go


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2011)

Weird things happen sometimes......
I've sold well over 500 of the ET-732's and get very few defective ones returned.
Once and a while, a probe goes bad, but it's usually because they were submersed in water.

You have a 90 Day Warranty, so call Maverick on Monday, and tell them you have a defective probe.
They will require you to send the defective probe back.

Todd


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll give that a go, Todd.  Thanks!

BTW - placed my order yesterday for the 6' probes.  Long probes -- what a concept, huh??


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an ET-73 for nearly two years, and I always clean the wires & probes after every smoke.

I never immerse them in water. I clean them with a soapy damp scrub sponge.

Those probes are the originals & still work great.

I got the ET-732, because I needed the longer range.

The second time I cleaned the meat probe, the covering pulled out of the probe.

I called the company, and after sending it to them, they sent me a new one------FREE.

I bought a backup probe for each, and haven't had a problem since.

NOTE:   ET-73 probes do not work with ET-732 units.

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Oct 2, 2011)

Just replaced my meat probe on mine.  I never put it in water, but Lady bear thought it looked way to dingy, smokey and dirty (braided wire part)  so she in good spirit with intentions of gold, SOAKED IT IT BLEACH WATER.  Need I say anything else??  She been wiff me for almost 40 yrs now and I dont think I have ever saw her so upset with herself as when I showed her this thread...  I love that woman!!

Rich








   she knows um now... LOLOL


----------



## venture (Oct 2, 2011)

My meat probe went south after about 6 smokes.  Never got wet.  Since I use the 732 basically to monitor pit temp, I didn't mess with replacing it.  The pit probe went wacky for me one one smoke.  I carefully cleaned it and it has been fine since.  I now clean the pit probe regularly.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## retread (Oct 2, 2011)

My meat probe just went south, too.  I put both old probes (old because I just received my 6 foot ones) in to test my new MES 40 as I was seasoning it.  The meet probe read about 240 at room temperature.  I have not immersed them.  I'm OK because I have the long set, now. but I thought I would keep this thread open.


----------

